#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  CSE, BIT Mesra student seeking info regarding diff Courses, Internships, Trainings

## Aarav.Kothari

I am a first yr student of BIT Mesra. I took admission this yr (July 2011) but due to my ill-health, I couldnt join my colg this semester.
So I will be joining my college in the next semester wich begins from January, 2012..
Logically speaking, I am a student of an Engineering colg since I have taken admn in the colg But practically speaking I havnt attended a Single Class.
I have got presently 2-3 Months before Joining my college and I want to make a FRUITFUL USE of this time because now I m 100% fit.
I want to utilise my this time so that it benifits me in future.
Please Suggest me Different COURSEs, INTERNSHIPs, TRAININGs etc wich I shud Go through/ Attend.
I am eagerly waiting for the responses......  :): 
 :): 





  Similar Threads: Seeking solution book Info for student startup. Urgently Require Info regarding diff Courses, Internships, Trainings....:) Require Info regarding diff Courses, Internships, Trainings....:) SEEKING INFO on K.M. School of Marine Engg. !!!!

----------


## rajarshisarkar

Hmmm...
It happens dude.
Infact I am also in BIT Mesra , I joined the same semester as u did (July 2011) and got a severe attack of acute pancreatitis . After the midsems i have missed all the classes . I am also looking for the answers u want to know. I am in IT and will join from 2nd semester (which will start from 1st december).
Are u also suggested to go for the 9th semester by our Dean U.G. ? If so then both of us will attend those classes together .  :(mm):   :(handshake): 
Well, u can contact me on facebook at -
https://www.facebook.com/RaJarshiSarkar
or tweet at -
http://twitter.com/#!/RaJarshiSrkar

Waiting eagerly for ur reply friend !!  :(clap):

----------


## vrishtisingh

Aarav I could not understand clearly, you want to utilize your time, right....though i am not from your institution , but if you want to utilize your time,
see if you don't want to waste to your time, and your branch is CSE , then you can go for the courses to strong your programming language like C, C++, 
JAVA .  
or you can try to know the subjects of your 1st semester, and try to practice the tougher subject. So that you can prepare well.

----------

